# CS/CL web listings



## Jules (May 23, 2005)

Have just stumbled across a web site detailing CS and CL sites and thought it was worth sharing.

www.5van.co.uk

Julie


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Absolutley brilliant Jules

Thanks

A


----------



## 89193 (May 16, 2005)

jules - added it to my uk travel shortcuts.

have you tried www.jollyinteresting.co.uk ?? very good site

dave


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*cl/cs web site*

Mant thanks 5van.com


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

hi all

just visited these two sites.....superbe!

I've been looking for a stopover site on the M5 near Exeter and found several to contact....easier than looking up the books.....cheers! :lol:


----------



## 88928 (May 10, 2005)

*Brilliant WebSite*

Well done Jules, this is a great website.

We can't believe the amount of useful information we find on this site....hopefully we can contribute to it when we get our new Hymer on March 1st!! 

Angie & David


----------



## Jules (May 23, 2005)

manny said:


> jules - added it to my uk travel shortcuts.
> 
> have you tried www.jollyinteresting.co.uk ?? very good site
> 
> dave


Yep, got that one bookmarked and 'jollyuseful' it is too. I think I'll be using the two sites regularly.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Jules said:


> Have just stumbled across a web site detailing CS and CL sites and thought it was worth sharing.
> 
> www.5van.co.uk
> 
> Julie


Hi Julie

It is a well laid out site but be aware that it does not list all of the sites that are out there only the ones that have paid to advertise. At least two of the best CL sites in my area are not listed, maybe because they do not want to pay £30 to appear in the guide section of the site or, more likely, they do not even know that the 5van site exists.

But it is another useful site to know about, so thanks for posting it.

Anyone looking for this type of web site, try:
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk
It is aimed more at the larger commercial sites, it does include non paying/advertising sites but still is not a completely comprehensive guide....I do not think there is such a thing! or that it would be possible to construct one. The site reviews found here can be useful.

If you have Microsoft Autoroute then the "pushpin" files of the CC and C&CC sites listed at the Jolly Interesting site are invaluable, they load into Autoroute which then displays them on the mapping system. Much the easiest way to find a site.

http://www.jollyinteresting.co.uk/pushpins/index.html

Mike


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Very Good site, you have put a lot into it Julie, but as already said, glad you havnt included some of our favourites


----------

